# Headless Horseman uniform colour, anyone help?



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I finished my Polar Lights Sleepy Hollow about a year ago but looking at it now I've been thinking wasn't the Headless Horseman supposed to be an American civil war officer/soldier who had his head blown off by a cannonball? The instructions (which I don't have to hand) I'm sure said to paint his uniform all black, which I did but I'd like to give it more colour now. Anyone know if the uniform he's wearing *is* a civil war uniform and where's the best place to get accurate references?


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

The Horseman is a German Hessian soldier, American Revolution era. 

I'm working on the same kit right now. 


RK


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

In the film he's black with silver trim. I heartily recommend that you buy the DVD, not only as a reference for your model - _Sleepy Hollow _is a hoot!

Mark McG.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

sungod, as roy said, the film takes place about 65 years before the civil war, and the horsemans death happened about 35 years before that. 
i'd contact the fine folks at michigan toy soldier co. (theyve got a website but i dont have the url handy), and ask them if he were really a hessian from the 1770s, what his uniform would look like. they could probably guide you to a picture (as well as sell you the appropriate paints).

as mark said, the movie went for style rather than historical accuracy.


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*Check Out The .......*

SUNGOD CHECK OUT THE MODEL CLUB HOUSE, MY HEADLESS HORSE DUDE IS THERE{old one lost in fire} AND LOTS OF OTHER PICTURES THERE BUDDY:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Mark McGovern said:


> In the film he's black with silver trim. I heartily recommend that you buy the DVD, not only as a reference for your model - _Sleepy Hollow _is a hoot!
> 
> Mark McG.


I agree with Mcgee...get the DVD...and soon you will see...the colors that be...
(alright enough of that) The underside of the Hessians' cape is a dark umber red... The horse named Daredevil , also black with silver trim...if you haven't seen the movie, you've done yourself a disservice ...whenever it rains here I throw the DVD in ...it''s a classic:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Someone posted pictures of their buildup that was finished with various toned washes. While technically it was all black, there was a subtle shading difference with warm and cool washes that really was attractive.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Heres a photo of a Hessian uniform from that era.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys! I've seen Sleepy Hollow but not for a while now and I'd forgotten about the Hessian Soldier thing too (good film with a creepy atmosphere). 
I've painted the cape black with a red underside and given the uniform and cape a few washes and a drybrush but what I might do is a mixtutre of the film uniform with a Hessian soldier and see what that looks like. Bit of artistic license like the film just to add a touch more colour!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RHINO#1 said:


> SUNGOD CHECK OUT THE MODEL CLUB HOUSE, MY HEADLESS HORSE DUDE IS THERE{old one lost in fire} AND LOTS OF OTHER PICTURES THERE BUDDY:thumbsup:




Is that the Model Museum RHINO? If so then I'll have seen your model as I've looked at the Sleepy Hollow kits (and others on there) quite a few times. Nice job too!

The last time I visited the site though it was having problems and was down. There was a notice up explaining why.


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*Yes The Model Museum!*

AND THANK YOU SUNGOD I"LL POST MY NEW HEADLESS DUDE AS SOON AS I GET TO IT SOON {I HOPE!}......LATER.......RHINO!:devil:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

SUNGOD said:


> ...Bit of artistic license...


Not a thing wrong with that, S.G., because pretty much every H. H. build up I've ever seen has been the black/red/silver scheme. Anything else you come up with would at least stand out from the crowd!

Mark McGeez, what a crowd...


----------



## dreamer 2.0 (May 11, 2007)

IIRC, you can find good reference photos in "The Art of Sleepy Hollow", Pocket Books, 1999. Check your local library, that's where I found a copy. Book includes the complete screenplay, which is a very good read: reading the scenes that didn't make it ino the movie make it a little richer, and helped me get pat a few truncated plot points in the finished movie.

I used charcoal on mine with a light black wash and lighter drybrushing, and gave the silver trim a slight golden/tarnished trim.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

dreamer 2.0 said:


> IIRC, you can find good reference photos in "The Art of Sleepy Hollow", Pocket Books, 1999. Check your local library, that's where I found a copy. Book includes the complete screenplay, which is a very good read: reading the scenes that didn't make it ino the movie make it a little richer, and helped me get pat a few truncated plot points in the finished movie.
> 
> I used charcoal on mine with a light black wash and lighter drybrushing, and gave the silver trim a slight golden/tarnished trim.




I'll keep a look out for that! Still haven't decided on the exact colour scheme yet but those ideas are much appreciated!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Have a look at Roys kit on his thread. You can't go wrong followin that!!

Chris.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Auroranut said:


> Have a look at Roys kit on his thread. You can't go wrong followin that!!
> 
> Chris.



I have and Roy's certainly done a nice job!:thumbsup:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I saved the photos of Roy's build to use as a reference for mine.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Wow!  

RK


----------

